# Is this Hisense 50K360G 120HZ 50" LED TV any good ?



## DOM (Jan 16, 2013)

Saw it at walmart for $548+tax 

Was looking for a replacement for the bed room 

Guess its instore only 

http://hisensecanada.com/tvs/K360/50/80

• 50" LED Backlit HDTV 
• Full HD ( 1080P ) Resolution 
• 120HZ Refresh Rate 
• 3 HDMI inputs 
• Digital Audio Output 
• USB plug in with an earphone jack


----------



## DOM (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone seen any good deals on a led tv ?


----------



## currahee440 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just get it. Those third tier companies are all pretty much in the same boat. When it breaks don't complain because you got it for cheaps. The only real problem is the use of substandard parts which may affect the life of the TV but honestly $550 for a 50" TV aint bad and if I needed a TV I would personally go for it. I have a 32" Dynex (got for $200) I use for a 2nd monitor and it runs fine- in fact the quality of the speakers is a lot better than the 50" Plasma in my living room.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 18, 2013)

I think Hisense is (was?) a NEC OEM. Sometimes those chinese no-names might actually be the same as other brand's model (like my Funai 39MF412B/F8, same as Phillips 1000 series 39", they even use the same bezel). 

If the display looks fine I'd get it


----------



## DOM (Jan 18, 2013)

Cuz I wanted a smart tv and 3d but this is going in the bedroom on a wall mount 

Going to replace a broken LG 52" lcd 120hz which cost me a lot more then wut led go for today XD

going to see of the wife friend at walmart will give me her discount haha


----------



## DOM (Jan 18, 2013)

My LG broke cuz I hit it with something I tossed backwards in the dark XD 

And its the only one I seen for that price and features 

Besides a LG 50" led for $650 

And I would only complain if or goes out for no reason and 500 isn't cheap for me I got 3 kids now lol


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 18, 2013)

Seems like they have been around for some time as they produced the Dynex and Insignia TVs: http://hdguru.com/hisense-targets-the-us-hdtv-market/8853/

Make sure to test the 3D feature before leaving the store (ask for a clerk to setup a PS3 or something): http://www.avsforum.com/t/1418718/hisense-3d-hdtv-50-1080p-120-hz-model-50k316dw-3d-problems


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2013)

I wouldnt. It suck when you have a TV go bad

Go to Video Only and talk them down on a Name brand


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 18, 2013)

Everything goes bad sooner or later and most times it's luck of the draw. I had a 37" Bravia go bad on my last year (PSU burned), in contrast an older 32" Philco is still chugging along in the kitchen just fine. OP's LG broke too, big brand TVs aren't exempted from lemons.


OP, I'd recommend you to go at a time when there's few people in the store and ask to test the specific TV you're taking with you, look for dead pixels, test the features, etc. If you need the peace of mind you could consider an extended warranty although that might put the price in parity with the LG. 

On the other hand, $100 more for the LG doesn't seem that much more so there's that too.



Have you considered looking at CL? There might be a good deal as well.


----------



## DOM (Jan 18, 2013)

It doesn't have 3d and the LG isn't 3d 

Only thing I seen is some guy on youtube with the Hisense and some fourm post saying it was good compared to bigger name brands 

I seen one on TD that has a mir witch comes out to 700 after the mir and is 3d and comes with the glasses also

And CL doesn't have anything on led tvs just older stuff

TD http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7509065&sku=H45-5010 A


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 18, 2013)

DOM said:


> It doesn't have 3d and the LG isn't 3d



Sorry, I googled the model and that link came up. 

Well, anyway if it was a brand I'd never hear of I'd test the TV I'd be taking. That's what I did with the Funai (it helps if there's few customers around). We actually had to look at two TVs since the first one had a stuck pixel in the upper right corner, about 3 pixels from the bezel. I later found out that Funai is a Philips OEM.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 18, 2013)

Try it out first. I was checking out all those cheapo TVs (~$350 for a 40") a year and a half ago and eventually settled on a LG 42LK550 that I got for $600 at Sam's Club. The picture is great and it has an IPS panel. Most of the cheaper TVs use crappy TN panels and after getting a 22" Insignia TV and 22" Sceptre monitor that looked like the anti glare polarizer was thrown on the ground before installation, I'm really careful about buying cheaper displays nowadays. My Insignia was packed with features but couldn't display red text properly over HDMI (fuzzy and bloated) along with a "dirty" polarizer and my Sceptre 22" monitor had eye raping fluorescent reds/oranges. Both my 42" LG and 23" ASUS monitors are flawless and I suppose the $110 22" Acer I picked up last year is fairly decent too.

Remember that some cheaper TVs may have crappy monitor or movie (24 FPS) support so watch out. That's why I went LG.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2013)

Get it repaired, it'll be worth it compared with a new one, plus, it's an LG


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 18, 2013)

bo$$ said:


> get it repaired, it'll be worth it compared with a new one, plus, it's an lg



+1


----------



## pdimar1 (Jan 19, 2013)

this is what you need

http://www.cseed.tv/design/movie.html


----------



## DOM (Jan 19, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Get it repaired, it'll be worth it compared with a new one, plus, it's an LG



It needs a whole new lcd last time I checked it was about $800 just for the screen


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jan 19, 2013)

I bought one 2 weeks ago at my local wally world gave my 50 zeneth to my daughter because I wanted a 120hz tv. So for it looks great I cant believe the difference the 120hz makes its thin and weighs about 1/2 of what that 7 year old zenith weighs. How long it will last who knows but for me it was a good buy it has a real good picture and has all kinds of adjustments in the menu over the old zenith. I had never heard of Hisense before but as of right now Im happy with the TV.


----------



## bbn (Jan 20, 2013)

*Hisense*

Just purchased the Hisense 50"at Walmart-- It's a great T.V.-- really nice picture!!! Buy it- you wont be sorry.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 20, 2013)

bbn said:


> Just purchased the Hisense 50"at Walmart-- It's a great T.V.-- really nice picture!!! Buy it- you wont be sorry.



yep bought the 50" hisense 2 weeks back and its AWESOME ! 

hisense from what ive read has a huge following in europe/asia.... 

actually bought mine on my new discover card and got a $100 cash back...


----------



## Bot (Jan 20, 2013)

i would have a look at this
http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/cc7faafd#/cc7faafd/29

hinsen is making google tv set top boxes and similar. from what i have been hearing, some of them had issues with wifi. 

i hope that link comes up. it's a LG 47G2. 
Google TV
47in
3D
120MHz
+ glasses
etc

at micro center for $750, at newegg for $1000


----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2013)

Well there is not much in used parts on e bay. So ether they didnt make many sets or this thing does not break down

My Toshiba LCD that quit works has loads of used parts on e bay


----------



## DOM (Jan 24, 2013)

Not a bad tv got it a few days ago it also takes up a lot less space then the old LG which I looked up is still 1k+ for just the lcs screen XD


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 24, 2013)

DOM said:


> Not a bad tv got it a few days ago it also takes up a lot less space then the old LG which I looked up is still 1k+ for just the lcs screen XD



 Ouch, Can't find the OEM of the TV and buy their panel?


----------



## keywasted (Feb 6, 2013)

*Hisense 50 inch LED HDTV*

Just brought this baby home last night and I am very happy so far. I replaced a 42 inch LCD Insignia and its funny cause this Hisense is exactly the same size as the old one because there is almost no frame...its all screen and my Insignia had about 5 inches of frame around it and almost 3 times as deep. So this new tv fit right into the old space but has so much more visible screen viewing and alot more features. You can hook up your computer directly to it also. I would recommend this set highly. Watched the replay of the Superbowl on it last night and my only regret is that I wish I would have had this set on Superbowl Sunday.


----------

